# Perfect RED Lipstick for Asian Yellow Golden tone skin



## tropicalia7 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm still having troubles finding the right red lipstick for Asian skintone. I'm about NC35, yellow golden undertone. I wear Golden Medium in Bare Esc foundation. I also have mauve pigmented lips, which I hate. I've tried Nars Jungle red, really nice shade, but not perfect, yet. I also tried Kevyn Aucoin red lipstick in Possy or Peonny (smth like that), but it turned raspberry red on me. I did use concealer or lip base, but it still a big task for me. Ughhh...

Any recommendation??? 

I don't think blue red looks good on me. I'm more of a peach nude kind of girl. Maybe orange red? I don't know.


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Feb 12, 2009)

You wouldn't believe this but I couldn't find the right red shade in any of the high end Mac shades. I bought Ruby Woo on a whim and it was too pink.  What I've found really hits the nail on the head is... NYX in "Deep Red"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... Oh yes. I'm an NC37-NC40 and it's the perfect Blood/Tomato/Berry (not pink) Red.  Obviously I'm not going off of your 'peach red' request, but you said you have Asian skin tone, as do I, and I thought I'd recommend something that works for me.... HTH!


----------



## kariii (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm NC30 and also wear golden Medium in BE, I would really recommend red she said that was released with CoC. It is the perfect red! Kanga Rouge with Dame Edna was really pretty, too.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 12, 2009)

If you can find one i think mac's queens sin would look gorgeous on you!

Heres a specktra member wearing queens sin and its absolutely gorgeous on her!  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...ns-sin-122901/

Check your local cco's or you can try macs gone but not forgotten number


----------



## miss anna (Feb 12, 2009)

i think MAC Dubonnet l/s would look good on you.
or maybe Port Red l/s from the Naughty Nauticals collec. ?


----------



## viverr (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm an NC30 and I found the perfect red to be NYC Retro Red. It's cheap as hell and verrrrryyyyy comfortable on my lips. It's not too matte to be drying nor is it too creamy to be migrating elsewhere..... haha bad exp's.


----------



## nunu (Feb 15, 2009)

Try MAC's Russian Red/Dubonnet or Lady Danger  from the permanent line.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm half asian, and NC20 and love the Russian Red from MAC.


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 17, 2009)

i'm an NC35 asian with yellow undertones too and I don't recommend Port Red.. i don't like it on me at all.  The perfect red that i've found is by Smashbox, it's the doubletake lip color pencil in Cranberry.  It has a deep red liner on one end and the other end is a smooth red lipstick.  I found that these deeper reds look a lot better with my skintone than bright reds.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 17, 2009)

NARS Sephora Flame or Shanghai Express. Great reds for golden skinned people.  Also NARS Flamenco, Fire Down Below and Spanish Red.  NARS has some great reds for gold and olive skinned women.


----------



## LILYHONEY (Apr 13, 2011)

I have always wanted to get a red lipstick but I'm not sure if I'll wear it, not worth buying expensive label lipstick then. So I decided to go for a cheap one in boots (natural collection in Crimson shade), and the red also brighten up my skin even without foundation. I got yellow - tan skin btw


----------



## Tzarina22 (May 4, 2013)

Try MAC Lady Danger or even better MAC Chili. One that I find really flattering is Chambor's Rouge Plump 701. On the high end, a nice one is Chanel's Coromandel Rouge


----------

